

Where is that 'push notifications for favicons' tutorial/script i saw on here? - justindocanto

What/Where is that 'push notifications for favicons' tutorial/script i saw on here a while back?<p>Anybody have it bookmarked? I cant find it for the life of me, searched google, tried reddit, tried twitter, github... nothing.
======
ColinWright
These?

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2161302>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3059743>

If not, roughly how long ago, and was it recent when you saw it?

~~~
justindocanto
YES! That 2nd one. Thank you!!!!

